# Comfortmaker Furnace Model #GUH100A016IN



## rfktrains (Jan 16, 2005)

my furnace will not ignite. my ignition module is model 50E47-140. It has a diagnostic light. It blinks red. I looked up White-Rogers troubleshooting. It says a flashing light indicates the problem is most likely in the external components, or wiring.
What should I check next?


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

rfktrains said:


> What should I check next?


If it were me I'd be checking the Yellow Pages under "Heating and Air Conditioning".


----------

